
Why is there a widespread fear of AI? - MichaelMoser123
https://aeon.co/essays/on-the-dark-history-of-intelligence-as-domination
======
MichaelMoser123
Since Aristotle the idea of intelligence has been used as a legitimization of
oppression: the master is smarter than the slave, therefore it is his natural
right to rule. By analogy it is feared that the same logic applies to AI
versus Humans.

------
Cypher
fear of being inferior.

fear of the unknown world it will create.

fear of it being omnipotent.

fear of it being wrong.

fear of losing control.

fear of terminator...

~~~
MichaelMoser123
OK if it originated with something that Aristotle said then it's more
significant then the other fears.

~~~
MichaelMoser123
... at least that's the case if one assumes that philosophy matters. That used
to be one of the assumptions of Western Thought (TM).

